# A 90cm tank from Vietnam



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

mistergreen said:


> Looks beautiful!


Thank you very much, sir :x:x


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Riverboa (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice colors! Good job!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

beautiful


----------



## Tributary (Jun 30, 2014)

Awesome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

looks gorgeous!


----------



## don87brunswick (Aug 18, 2016)

Well done! Beautiful tank!


----------



## sm1ke (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow. I'd be proud to own a tank like that. Very nice! 

If you're looking for a cheap pipe brush to clean those glass pipes, have a look on e b a y . I bought one for something like $3 CDN shipped to my door.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Tien Nguyen,

First of all welcome to TPT!

That's a great looking tank!


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you very much, glad to read these comments.
I've just trimmed some leaves and move some plants (crypt. & Blyxa Japnoica) from the middle of tank to the background cause they grow too fast and covered the wood, also added some more Staurogyne repens at the foreground. Here is the update:







Now is summer in Hanoi city, my room temp. is always arround 30*C a little bit headache :'(


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

My favourite part of the tank is the Anubias clump, it really shines with the light directing towards it.
I deal with similar temperatures (a bit lower) every day cus I live in the tropics. Maybe use one of those chiller fans that you can attach to the side of the tank just to bring the temperature down a bit. To be honest 30 degrees celsius isn't super dangerous, but your fish may be more combfortable with something a little lower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaliberti (Dec 5, 2015)

What kind of wild native fish do you have in the waterways in and around Hanoi? I've been breeding wild _Macropodus opercularis_ from Da Nang. They look so different from any of the domestic _M. opercularis_. I expect F2's by Christmas of this year.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I love the tanks style, its so natural!


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

jaliberti said:


> What kind of wild native fish do you have in the waterways in and around Hanoi? I've been breeding wild _Macropodus opercularis_ from Da Nang. They look so different from any of the domestic _M. opercularis_. I expect F2's by Christmas of this year.


Sorry for reply late, this week I have a business trip in China and can't access Facebook to login this forum (now I'm connecting via VPN).
In fact, in Vietnam has some type of "Macropodus opercularis" or Paradise fish depends on area - some people told me that "in the past, the color of this fish was very beautiful but now" maybe cause of pollution water, less food, insecticide ...


This kind of fish is very popular here so nobody sells it just take from the lake, pond easily. If possible, please send me your pictures, I will check and answer after comeback Vietnam.


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

Opare said:


> My favourite part of the tank is the Anubias clump, it really shines with the light directing towards it.
> I deal with similar temperatures (a bit lower) every day cus I live in the tropics. Maybe use one of those chiller fans that you can attach to the side of the tank just to bring the temperature down a bit. To be honest 30 degrees celsius isn't super dangerous, but your fish may be more combfortable with something a little lower.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir, totally agree with you that 30 degrees C is not dangerous. I've just bought a chiller to reduce temp to 27*C and hope it can help to make the Red leaf plants more red.

Do you have any suggestion to make the plants turn red (lighting, water parameter NO3, PO4, CO2, ...?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Tien Nguyen said:


> Thank you sir, totally agree with you that 30 degrees C is not dangerous. I've just bought a chiller to reduce temp to 27*C and hope it can help to make the Red leaf plants more red.
> 
> Do you have any suggestion to make the plants turn red (lighting, water parameter NO3, PO4, CO2, ...?


Chiller is honestly the best way to do it. I just go without any because my room stays cool enough and a chiller would cost the same price as my entire setup hahaha.
Well how to colour up a plant depends what plant it is. Some respond to NO3 limitation but your other plants will not like that so I wouldn't recommend it for your setup. A lot of factors at play, hard to see which one would really help colour up something.
EDIT: What's your light intensity like? Maybe increasing light may help with colours. Just do this slowly and carefully. Even though your tank is probably pretty mature, I would still be careful with this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

Beautiful tank.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaye (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautiful tank! 

I get much better reds when I dose iron in addition to Plantex CSM.


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

So sad, this product is not available in Vietnam :'(.

I've just made 02 videos to test the effect of different temperature color with red leaf plant.

1st video tested with 2 x 36W Osram 4000K compact fluorescent:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BrzbFMbwqo

2nd video test with Odyssea 150W 10000K (China brand) + 2x36W Osram 4000K CF:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrqOK6KB47k

Temporary conclusion: too strong/ close 10000k HQI made red leaves more lighter (pink or purple) but just the visual issue not the true color of leaves.


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope you like it 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqFPkljrW7A


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

So so so nice. I haven't seen staurogyne repens in awhile - such a nice foreground plant. Most people give up on them because they grow so slowly. Glad you didn't!


----------



## waterbearr (Sep 26, 2016)

This is one of the best tanks I have ever seen! Excellent job my friend!


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> So so so nice. I haven't seen staurogyne repens in awhile - such a nice foreground plant. Most people give up on them because they grow so slowly. Glad you didn't!


Cause of they grow slowly and color is bright so I hope it can set off the driftwood 


waterbearr said:


> This is one of the best tanks I have ever seen! Excellent job my friend!


Haha, thank you so much


----------



## davido (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Tien,
Very nice tank. I love the colors and the growth.
Can I ask what filter are you using for a 90cm tank?


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

davido said:


> Hi Tien,
> Very nice tank. I love the colors and the growth.
> Can I ask what filter are you using for a 90cm tank?


I'm using 02 Atman DF1300 with 12 litres of Eheim subtrate pro + 02 pre-filters
01 DIY PVC cannister filter (pump 2000 l/h) to push the CO2 reactor
01 surface skimmer 
01 small filter with 1 litre Denitrate + 450ml Purigen


----------



## LolSteven (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow! This tank is absolutely stunning! I am dumbfounded by how gorgeous it is! Keep up the good work Tien


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful tank. I love the way the whole scape seems to flow from the left to right.

No need to apologize for your English. Your expressing yourself better than some native speakers!


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks stunning! Looks very healthy overall as well. How is it setup?
Light, ferts, co2?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey buddy, tell us about your secret soil recipe


----------



## torque6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Great work. How do you grow your anubias in clumps? superglue?


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you all for these words. So sorry for my reply late, cause of now I'm on a business trip in China so it's hard to sign in 4rum via Facebook .



Fissure said:


> Looks stunning! Looks very healthy overall as well. How is it setup?
> Light, ferts, co2?


I'm using a metal halide 150W 10000k + 2 CF 36W 6500k (made by Odyssea - a China brand)
Last month I had big trouble with CO2, cause of too belive in 02 DIY PVC reactor (Jaqno style) ---> so I had to use a ceramic diffuser with a small pump to inject the CO2 into the tank directly, then I made and using this reactor --> it can work well with 3~4 bps without any tiny bubble :grin2::grin2:
I haven't dosed any ferts from the beginning until now.



StrungOut said:


> Hey buddy, tell us about your secret soil recipe


Next week I will come back Vietnam and send you some formulas. It's very common here but high risk  . Where are you now?



torque6 said:


> Great work. How do you grow your anubias in clumps? superglue?


Yeap, super glue helps me to do it at the beginning then the anubias roots will take care for themselves >>>


----------



## bluesand (Nov 3, 2014)

Tien Nguyen said:


> Next week I will come back Vietnam and send you some formulas. It's very common here but high risk  . Where are you now?


Hey nguyen post it here, im interested too on your diy substrate. XD


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

bluesand said:


> Hey nguyen post it here, im interested too on your diy substrate. XD


I will do it


----------



## Huy Tran (Nov 3, 2016)

Bể anh đẹp quá! 
Em đang lang thang trên google để tìm bài so sánh giữa LED và T5HO thì gặp topic của anh! Anh có kinh nghiệm gì về việc dùng LED và T5 cho bể thủy sinh không ạ? Em dự định chơi cắt cắm kết hợp cả rêu: hồng liễu, liễu đỏ răng cưa, vảy ốc đỏ, một số bụi dương xỉ và ngưu mao chiên+ rải rêu làm nền.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Interesting, the substrate must contain a [censored][censored][censored][censored]load of nutrients considering the amount of light you are using. Also very interested in what your substrate contains


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm back home in california where i should be


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, I'm from Malaysia, very nice tank and healthy thriving plants. 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bean (Jul 10, 2016)

Great looking tank! What lighting do you use for that healthy, fully planted tank????


----------



## Thanhdoduc (Dec 27, 2016)

amazing picture 
hope you allways love your aquarium tank


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

John Wong said:


> Hi, I'm from Malaysia, very nice tank and healthy thriving plants.
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk





Mr. Bean said:


> Great looking tank! What lighting do you use for that healthy, fully planted tank????





Thanhdoduc said:


> amazing picture
> hope you allways love your aquarium tank


Thank you for these words , The lighting I'm using is Metal Halide Odyssea 150w 10000k (China brand), 02 CFL 36W 6500K but usually turn off.


----------



## jeffie7 (Jun 28, 2006)

How hard is it to get fish tank stuff in Vietnam? Very nice tank!


----------



## sharambil (Nov 15, 2016)

hopw much co2 are you using? Are you dosing fertilizers?


----------



## shannon767 (Oct 9, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful tank, Tien! I love the colors, the red really pops. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

jeffie7 said:


> How hard is it to get fish tank stuff in Vietnam? Very nice tank!


Thank you Jeffie, very easy to get them here. Tank, Base are made in Vietnam, equipments (lighting, filter, reactor...) are imported from China with reasonable price almost of them can DIY 


sharambil said:


> hopw much co2 are you using? Are you dosing fertilizers?


I'm using 02 reactors: 1st one is Sera 500 and 2nd is here, total is about 7~8 bps 
I dont dose anything cause of afraid of algae 



shannon767 said:


> Absolutely beautiful tank, Tien! I love the colors, the red really pops.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you Shannon


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this thread. A truly spectacular tank. 

You have created some beautiful underwater art!


----------



## gunnerthesnowman (May 28, 2016)

Very nice , hope my tank looks like this someday .


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Great looking tank, and thanks for the video,I could pull a chair up in front of that tank and watch it for hours


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi Tien,spectacular tank great choice and variety of plants great job


----------



## freshwater1 (Nov 24, 2016)

I agree, that is a great looking tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tien Nguyen (Aug 22, 2016)

Greggz said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread. A truly spectacular tank.
> 
> You have created some beautiful underwater art!





gunnerthesnowman said:


> Very nice , hope my tank looks like this someday .





second said:


> Great looking tank, and thanks for the video,I could pull a chair up in front of that tank and watch it for hours





Doogy262 said:


> Hi Tien,spectacular tank great choice and variety of plants great job





freshwater1 said:


> I agree, that is a great looking tank!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you all for your encouragements :x:x:x


----------

